# Here we go again...



## Brandy456 (Apr 14, 2009)

My stomach (well lower right abdomen) was hurting for the past 2 days and it was ALOT worse when I got up this morning. I was up really early which is usually impossible for me and decided to go with my mom to bring my Nanny to her doctors appointment. I never realized how much it hurt until we went over a speedbump at 50mph and I screamed. When we got to the doctors office my mom asked my Nanny's doctor (which is actually my moms doc too, our family physician) to check it out and he said he thinks it's appendicits. He wants to see if it gets worse or more symptooms come up over night and I have an appt at 2:40 tomorrow afternoon. Sorry if my typing is messy, I'm laying down and th laptop is on my legs because it hurts to much on my stomach. I can't exactly se what i'm writing because i don't feel like taking the time to look for my glasses. 



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Appendicitis


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 14, 2009)

That doesn't sound good. I hope it goes away soon, and it's appendicitis.


----------



## Becca (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh dear - my parents THOUGHT I had appendicitis once... I couldn't even walk... but it wasn't... can imagine how you feel right now  Feel better soon xx


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks becca what wasd it?


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 14, 2009)

Omg, Sparky was laying on me, and it didn't hurt , more warmth then anything which felt great then he sat up and leant particularily on his left back paw.. which is my right side, where my appendix is. I pretty much threw him ontop of the couch =/ 
He's staring at me as if i'm nuts..


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 14, 2009)

I wouldn't let it go too long. If it is appendicitis, it can get very bad quickly. You don't want it to burst. If it gets any worse I would get to the emergency room.

I hope you feel better quickly!!


----------



## JennJenn (Apr 14, 2009)

I agree with slavetoabunny. I don't think the doctor should have sent you home. If your appendix ruptures it can cause serious health problems and can even be fatal. I second going to the ER especially if it gets worse.


----------



## degrassi (Apr 14, 2009)

I third that. If they suspect its your appendix you should go to the hospital and get properly checked out. If its your appendix you can go downhill quickly and if it bursts you can be in real trouble.


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 14, 2009)

It's really hurting now. I don't really feel as if it's bad enough to go to the ER right yet. If it gets worse then yeah I shall go


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes, definitely go if it gets any worse. And a word of advice...if you do go to one of the ER's here, scream bloody murder when you walk through the doors so they'll look at you right away. I'm not sure what the Montfort is like these days, but I've been to a couple of the other hospitals for emergency visits and the wait to see a dr in each one lasted well over 5 hrs. (Went to the General ER a few years ago and there were only two other people in the waiting room; yet I sat and waited for almost 6 hours before I was even seen.)

:hug2:<--- to you; I hope you're feeling better soon...


----------



## degrassi (Apr 15, 2009)

If you do go to the ER make sure you tell them that you were checked by a doctor already and he thinks you may have an appendicitis and told you to come to the ER. If you just say " my stomach hurts" you will have to wait and won't be seen by a doctor right away.


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Yes, definitely go if it gets any worse. And a word of advice...if you do go to one of the ER's here, scream bloody murder when you walk through the doors so they'll look at you right away. I'm not sure what the Montfort is like these days, but I've been to a couple of the other hospitals for emergency visits and the wait to see a dr in each one lasted well over 5 hrs. (Went to the General ER a few years ago and there were only two other people in the waiting room; yet I sat and waited for almost 6 hours before I was even seen.)
> 
> :hug2:<--- to you; I hope you're feeling better soon...



My moms friend went into the Monfort for the same reason, Appendicitis and to this day (5 months ago) she's still in pain, and needs to go into another surgery because they didn't do the first one right. I'd most likely have to go to CHEO. Yeah, I went into CHEO for passing out twice and I had to wait 12 hours. By the time the doctor came around I felt great :grumpy:

I'm pretty sure I can make it until tomorrow at 2:40. I may not be able to sleep but i'll keep productive. It just hurts alot now, but when I stand up all the pain goes away. :?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm surprised the doc sent you home - if it is appendix and it bursts, it can be very bad.

You can lay on the floor on your back and raise your right knee to your chest..... what happens?


----------



## Becca (Apr 15, 2009)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> thanks becca what wasd it?


Dunno...... we never did find out - i threw up and i felt fine after that lol!!

Hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## BethM (Apr 15, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I'm surprised the doc sent you home - if it is appendix and it bursts, it can be very bad.


I am also surprised you were sent home. 
I had appendicitis when I was in the 3rd grade. My mom took me to the ER, and they admitted me right then. My mom didn't have insurance, so they decided to not to do surgery (they said if she'd had insurance, they would have just done surgery right away.) They did keep me in the hospital, and came in to take blood every couple hours. If my white blood cell count had gone up to a certain level, they would have done the surgery, no matter on the insurance. My bloodwork was very bad for awhile, but eventually started going down. I also had to be on a liquid diet while I was there, maybe to make the digestion easier and avoid taxing my system? 

They finally let me go home after 3 days.


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I'm surprised the doc sent you home - if it is appendix and it bursts, it can be very bad.
> 
> You can lay on the floor on your back and raise your right knee to your chest..... what happens?


It doesn't hurt as much, thats the only way I can sit without it hurting a ton


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 15, 2009)

I go for my appt soon, i'm terrified. He's probably going to send me for tests, right ? 
Just one question.. I know it's stupid but im curious. 
When you have surgery and they give you anestesia (or however you spell it) is it almost like you just closed your eyes for a second, then you wake up ? 
Almost like when someone were to faint ? It feels like you just closed your eyes, opend them but there has actually time going on for the others ?


----------



## BethM (Apr 15, 2009)

Not a stupid question. 

I've had surgery twice, and it was just like closing my eyes and then waking up again. I didn't dream or anything, and it seemed like no time passed at all. (My MIL says she has crazy-wonderful dreams when she's under, but I didn't have that experience.)

If you're starting to feel better, you may not need surgery. Make sure you go to your appointment, and your doctor will do what's best for you. Try not to worry too much about it, everything will be fine.


----------



## Saffy (Apr 15, 2009)

What? I can't believe that the doctor thinks it's your appendix and has told you to go home !!


----------



## Saffy (Apr 15, 2009)

All I can say is .. thank goodness for our NHS!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 15, 2009)

Eeek I can't believe the doctor sent you home! 

Good luck at your appointment and I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hope you start feeling better soon and that the doctor can assist your pain.

As for surgery, I had 4 surgeriesbetween October 1, 2008to February 2, 2009. It's not that bad. They normally have you in a prep room in the surgery department where they takeblood tests, urine tests etc. Then you wait and wait and wait somemorebefore they come get you. Iknow we live in different countries and practices may be different. But the surgeon always met with me first and then I'd get rolled back to the surgery.My last surgery, I remember being rolled back andwatching the surgery techs getting me ready, moving on table, etc. They just slowly started getting blurry andthey were gone and so was I. One of the techs was in a happy mood, dancing around the surgeryroom to the radio they had playing.

Being put under is no biggy, but myproblems wascoming out. I normally just feltreal heavy as if I weighed a ton of pounds. I just keptopening and closing my eyes... really weird feeling.After my firstsurgery (gallbladder removed), I got'sick'when coming out from being under. So for the future surgeries that were result of a car accident, I just let them know I had troubles coming out and getting sick. Theysaid no problem and gave meextramedications torefrain from getting 'sick'' which worked perfect.

You'll dofine if you have to have surgery, just don't worry.. that's the big thing.Worrying will just makes the surgery experience and recoverythat much harder.

Before the 4 recent surgeries, I had 3 as a younger child (11 months, about 5 and then 7 or 8 years old). Plus the wisdom teeth which was nothing.  

So good luck if you do have to go through surgery!

Amanda


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 15, 2009)

He sent me home because he said he wasn't sure if it was appendicitis and it wasn't that bad, ( i had only had the pain for a day ) so he was going to take a look back in his books and see how I felt today, to see if the pain went away or anyhthing. He said if the pain got worse to go to emerg. It's 12:15 and i'm getting nervouse. I have seperation anxiety with my mom which i'm getting treated for my my phsycologist so .. yea


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 15, 2009)

He didn't send you for tests? Or anything? hhhmmm. If you still have the pain I think you should get your mom to take you to the ER for tests (although dang it, the dr should have done that rather than having you go the ER route...geez....double geez, even).

As for 'going under' during surgery, I had to have a biopsy done a few years ago at the Riverside, and was put under general anesthetic (tonsillectomy/biopsy). Must say I was apprehensive, as the last time I'd had general anesthetic was in the 60s, and I became sick as a dog upon waking. However, the nurse assured me that times - and anesthetics -have changed greatly since the days of ether, and she was right. I went into the OR and saw my doctor, talked to him for a moment and - next thing I knew - I was waking up in the recovery room. It felt as if no time had passed at all, I had absolutely no nausea and felt fine. (Surprised me too, because my body tends to be sensitive to everything.) Also had no recall of any dreams. It's kind of a cool experience actually. :biggrin2:

(((HUGS))) that you're feeling 100% better very soon!


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> He didn't send you for tests? Or anything? hhhmmm. If you still have the pain I think you should get your mom to take you to the ER for tests (although dang it, the dr should have done that rather than having you go the ER route...geez....double geez, even).
> 
> As for 'going under' during surgery, I had to have a biopsy done a few years ago at the Riverside, and was put under general anesthetic (tonsillectomy/biopsy). Must say I was apprehensive, as the last time I'd had general anesthetic was in the 60s, and I became sick as a dog upon waking. However, the nurse assured me that times - and anesthetics -have changed greatly since the days of ether, and she was right. I went into the OR and saw my doctor, talked to him for a moment and - next thing I knew - I was waking up in the recovery room. It felt as if no time had passed at all, I had absolutely no nausea and felt fine. (Surprised me too, because my body tends to be sensitive to everything.) Also had no recall of any dreams. It's kind of a cool experience actually. :biggrin2:
> 
> (((HUGS))) that you're feeling 100% better very soon!



It wasn't an actual appointment I had yesterday. It was my grandma's appointment, my mom just asked if he could check me out. The actual appointment is today. I'm really nervous. My moms' friend -as i said before- went in for her appendix and she couldn't even wear underwear after.Just plain, in the ugly hospital nightgown. Eww lolhttp:// Aha. 

Thanks =)


----------



## Aina (Apr 15, 2009)

My dad had surgery to remove his appendix three weeks ago today, actually. I think I got more nervous than him. He said that how he could really tell that it was appendicitis was that although the pain was rather centralized, he could press his middle and other sides and it wouldn't hurt at all, but then when he pressed his right side it hurt like heck. 
If you do have appendicitis then you probably need to get you appendix removed because if it bursts then you could die. However, the surgery isn't much if it hasn't busted. Dad was out of the hospital the next day and teaching his class a day after that. And he worked out on Monday. So, considering he is older and you are younger, you should bounce right back.
If you do get it out then make sure you have some dresses to wear though. It would be a lot better than wearing pants.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 15, 2009)

I believe they can do a blood test and if your white counts are elevated and you present other symptoms, they are pretty sure it is appendicitis. Are you running any fever?

As far as general anesthesia....I'm a big fan of it. I've only "gone under" twice; once for getting 4 wisdom teeth pulled and once for a minor outpatient surgery. Both times it seemed like I was there one minute and then I just disappeared. When I came to, it was just like I "popped up". I don't know if that description made sense, but that was what it felt like for me. Both times, I was given an anti-nausea drug as part of my pre-op.


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 15, 2009)

I just got home. I went to my appointment and he got me rushed to emergency. Then I spent FOUR HOURS in the waiting room. I went to ask the nurse if I could drink water because I was dry choughing and it hurt even more. She said 'I told you no! I already told you what don't you get about NO WATER NO FOOD'. I told my mom and she went to yell at the girl. That was my first time asking , she made it sound like it was my 1345456th. 
Anyways, I saw the doctor and he made me sit on the bed and he slapped both side of my back and I almost SCREAMED. He nodded then told me it was a kidney infection. They took a urinary text and that confirmed it. He just said it was a baadd infection, it usually doesn't get caught so late and thats why I was in so much pain. ( I don't complain unless it reallllly hurts). I'm really drowsy now, Antibiotics and tylenol.. yum =)


----------



## pinksalamander (Apr 16, 2009)

At least it isn't appendicitis. I have no appendix


----------



## BethM (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm glad you found out what's wrong, and that you won't be needing surgery!


----------



## Saffy (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm glad you found out what's wrong. Kidney infections are horrid .. that evil ache in your back. Lots to drink now I expect though xx


----------



## Becca (Apr 16, 2009)

At least it wasn't your appendix - kidney infection doesn't sound to pleasant either though 
But at least you don't need an operation. How long do kidney infections last for? Will you be in pain for much longer?
Feel better soon xxxxxx


----------



## JennJenn (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm glad they figured out what was wrong. It's good that you didn't need surgery but kidney infections are pretty bad too. Your kidneys are important!

Hopefully the antibiotics will work quickly and you will feel better soon.


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 16, 2009)

Glad to hear you are on the mend - kidney and urinary tract infections hurt a lot.

Was going to add my two cents on the general anesthesia - been put under for my gallbladder surgery in January and four knee surgeries and each time they gave me an antinausea drug and something to relax me...by the time they gave me the meds it was like being really sleepy and then the next thing I knew I was being awakened in the recovery room. 

Glad it was not your appendix. Feel better!

Denise


----------



## Saffy (Apr 17, 2009)

Blimey .. I've had a good few general anasthetics and they're nothing to worry about. 

They can give you a couple of pills a good hour or so before the op .. I had Temazepan and they zonked me out blissfully ..


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks guys. The doctor prescribe me a medication for 'Life threatening bacteria and deseases' Or so the drug website says lol. 
It still, hurts, ALOT.


----------

